# Prices gone up?



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 4, 2017)

All pc parts price have gone up by a high margin, what's happening here?

i7 7700k by 3k
GTX 1080ti by 10k

any body can explain whats happening here?


----------



## warfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

GST


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 4, 2017)

everyone knows GST, but what happened exactly?
how do they calculate now?
it was 15% earlier, it should be 18% now right?

or simply did it go from 0% to 18% now?

it looks like parts are being charged 28% now.


----------



## warfreak (Jul 4, 2017)

Can you provide the source of reseller charging so much?

I don't see prices shoot that much here in Mumbai.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 4, 2017)

theitdepot.com


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2017)

market is really unstable right now - many website showing products as OOS as may be updating their online prices. As for online only websites like amazon their prices have also gone up for eg. A PSu ( RM650X ) selling at 9.6k on june now is selling at 11.9k so price hike is around a little less than 28% here so something there must be just too wrong.

Price before GST on amazon also was inclusive before this but after implementing GST they are charging their previous price with all applicable taxes and now GST also added ?!

Compared to newegg.com or amazon.com where the same PSU is selling at $100 which is around 6.5k - so we are paying not more but around double ? So how much tax are we paying really ?

As for Yogurt ( Motherdairy Misti Doi ) 400ml was priced before GST was Rs. 55 and it's still the same ? If GST reduces tax on Dairy products then why it's still the same ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 22, 2017)

Do you like the MotherDairy Misti Doi? Have you tried Danone? I find it better than the former. Even the Danone MRP hasn't gone up. Its still 60/-.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Do you like the MotherDairy Misti Doi? Have you tried Danone? I find it better than the former. Even the Danone MRP hasn't gone up. Its still 60/-.



liked it but can't say love it. Will try out Danone  Thanks for suggesting.

Anyway, coming to the topic as tax rates on milk and dairy products has been reduced or entirely zeroed down I thought price of these products should have come down but it is not.

Also websites like amazon are charging ~25% more on pc components they are selling - change from before to after GST.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yeah even offline stores too. One of my colleagues had been to SP Road on Saturday to get a cabinet and a PSU. The cost of a Seasonic S12II620 is 7.5k. I have the same PSU. I purchased in June 2016 for 6.2k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2017)

We need complete awareness of GST.

can anybody post the complete GST price list set by government ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> We need complete awareness of GST.
> can anybody post the complete GST price list set by the government ?


*www.cbec.gov.in/resources//htdocs-...f;jsessionid=1D04FD7AC5903C80109A6E0C02F866BD
*www.thehindubusinessline.com/multimedia/archive/03166/GST_rate_schedule__3166109a.pdf
*www.hindustantimes.com/interactives/gst-rate-complete-list/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2017)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> everyone knows GST, but what happened exactly?
> how do they calculate now?
> it was 15% earlier, it should be 18% now right?
> 
> ...


f**king this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2017)

Out of all major pc components only psu is put in 28% slab.Processor,mobo,ram,hdd,cabinet are supposed to be in 18% slab.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Out of all major pc components only psu is put in 28% slab.Processor,mobo,ram,hdd,cabinet are supposed to be in 18% slab.


What exactly is the reasoning behind this ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> What exactly is the reasoning behind this ?


"PC is a luxury, not a need"
They should've put entire electronics industry in 5% slab for "digital India"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> What exactly is the reasoning behind this ?


Nothing logical if that's what you meant,mostly political.Goods that can help in getting max votes are prioritised for lowest tax slabs while those considered "not vote fetching" took the maximum burden of generating revenue & not without reason.I don't think urban population vote as much as rural population & even among urban population the IT people are probably among the least voting people.

@SaiyanGoku What "Digital India" when half of India's population defecates in open.That is why I never took these schemes seriously for any meaningful action & probably govt thinks the same way too.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 24, 2017)

What's happening? Let me try to answer that.

Well, sellers are confused and/or trying to milk the GST confusion by charging extra prices. They are either ill informed / confused and charging 18% tax on top of the current prices, or they are smart to know that this confusion state is a good way to milk the innocent buyers who really need to buy stuff *today* rather than tomorrow.

Prices will remain like this for few months, after which things should stabilize. I already bought my SSD before GST for this exact reason. (Prices reached HIGH as soon as I bought it and GST kicked in). I hope I do not need to buy any electronic gadget before few months (tho, I do think I would need to buy a new motherboard before that, since I am currently in a nightmare of my PC not being able to boot :'( but that's another story).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2017)

@Vyom buy a used mobo from olx preferably with some warranty left,you should have lot of options in Delhi/NCR.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 24, 2017)

PSU , Monitors , webcam are at 28 % .. though they are listing printers at 28 % as well but it was brought down to 18 % by govt..  rest all other components are at 18 % ..

*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf

I7 7700k price is  Rs 25,500 after GST on cost 2 cost vs 28k on theitdepot


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2017)

GST = seller will have to sell at high STax, but they will get the amount of cashback, if GST was paid by the previous seller to the seller.

now its sellers decision if they want to reduce price after getting the cash back or not. or they can still continue selling at high prices and enjoy the GST cashback profit. 

^this is what I came to thing about GST.


----------

